# Will pigmys eat zuccuhini or other garden stuff



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

Have some extra area in the garden, thought of planting something the goats may eat. I don't know what would be good for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think leafy greens would be great. I know people give other vegetables but anything you give them must be given slowly so they don't get bloated or diarrhea.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I read somewhere that squash plants are poisonous. :shrug: I would do a google search on poisonous garden plants.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

only "garden" type things I can think of that are bad are rhubarb, avocado and choke cherry. Zuchini is fine, mine ate plenty of it last year both traditional zuchini and yellow summer squash... and they loved it. Mine enjoy all kinds of fruit/veggie stuff. I can't stand grapes when they even just start to get soft and my goats eat them up... I even discovered they enjoy banana peels. I don't compost because they enjoy anything that would go into a compost. haha


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine will eat carrots, zucchini, pumpkin, beets, radishes, lettuce, banana peels, apples, peas, and green beans are there absolute favorite. DO NOT FEED TOMATO'S OR POTATOES. I found out it is a night shade. It will kill them. I also because I did not know, I fed my billy two chocolate chip cookies. Holy Moly he went nuts wanting more. I have also fed them crackers. I read on line that pumpkin seed actually worm's the goats. Not sure if its true, but they eat a lot of pumpkin here. She just crack it in half and toss it in the pen. We make sure to grow a lot to give snacks/treats to chickens and goats. Thats just what we do.


----------

